# Acer Aspire 5920g kein Bild



## Zeto (4. November 2010)

Hallo Pcgh

Seit ein paar Tagen funktioniert mein Bild nicht mehr, weder über ein externes Zeigegerät noch über den Lcd Monitor von dem Laptop.

Der Laptop soweit einwandfrei.

Was könnte das sein?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ForgottenRealm (4. November 2010)

Frag doch einfach mal beim Acer Support nach, die können dir mit Sicherheit besser helfen als wir


----------



## Zeto (4. November 2010)

Die kennen diese Problematik nicht.

Ich vermute ja das die Grafikkarte futsch ist.
Neue Grakka verbauen kann ich auch selbst, dafür brauche ich kein Geld ausgegen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

Woran merkst Du, dass der Laptop ansonsten einwandfrei ist? Siehst Du vom Start an schon nichts, oder kommt noch der Startbildschirm? Vlt ist nur der Inverter defekt? 

Hast Du beim Anschließen eines externen monitors auch sichergestellt, dass Du am Laptop auch umschaltest? Ich glaub Fn+F5 oder Fn+F6.


----------



## Zeto (4. November 2010)

Na sicher habe alles probiert.
Über Vga und hdmi probiert aber kein Lebenszeichen.
F5 und F6 ausprobiert, aber keine Änderung.


----------



## Freak2011 (5. November 2010)

Graka wohl geschrottet!! könnte nen überhitzungs prob. sein


----------



## Zeto (24. November 2010)

Hallo 
Habe die Grakka mal in den Ofen gesteckt und bei 105C ne halbe Stunde backen lassen, naja sie lief auch 2 Tage danach, also scheint die Grakka wirklich das Problem zu sein.
Jezt meine Frage kann ich auch eine ATI verbauen. z.B. diese hier 

NEU MXM II ATI HD3650 3650 512MB DDR2 GRAFIKKARTE bei eBay.de: Notebook-Hardware (endet 07.12.10 21:50:19 MEZ)

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Dan23 (24. November 2010)

Ja, kannste verbauen, diese Grakas haben ein eigenes BIOS und ignorieren das BIOS von deinem Acer, geh mal auf MXM Upgrade Home Page , da ist auch eine Anleitung zu deinem Modell zu finden!
Hat bei mir mit nem Compal IFL90 auch funktioniert!


----------

